# America's Next Top Model



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 21, 2005)

New season starts tonight I'm excited!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 21, 2005)

me too!!! i wanna see what this whole bling it on theme is going to be!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 21, 2005)

the season with eva as the winner just ended a month ago, I can't wait for the season 4 to start


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 21, 2005)

I love this show! As a makeup artist it gives me so many ideas since it talks about lighting.. photos.. etc


----------



## Caderas (Sep 21, 2005)

yay!!  i was so excited to watch this show tonight.  my friend and i love this show so much, so addicting.  and i didn't know it was 2 hours until the 2nd hour started up and i freaked out.  so therefore my homework still isn't done all the way...


----------



## MACreation (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah frizzy hair thanks to the 2 hour premier...ughh


----------



## FemmeNoir (Sep 22, 2005)

I think I saw a girl use a MAC tasti from her purse. Anyone else catch this?


----------



## nphernetton (Sep 22, 2005)

I am so excited for the new season but unfortunately I missed the premier because I was working on my car...


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 22, 2005)

^ they'll replay it on friday night!


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok gals...just a polite warning, please don't spoil it for us international girls! In Australia, the first ep of the new series is on next week and only on cable. I'm embarrassed to actually BE excited about it!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 28, 2005)

From PerezHilton.com

You know how reality shows love their plot twists? Well, we hear that Top Model has a doozey in store for this season.

A little bird (with a big yapper) tells us that contestant Coryn has a big secret to reveal: she's a man!

Okay, that was the sensationalistic way to say it. In actuality, Coryn is allegedly a transgender female. 

We hope this turns out to be true and not some stupid parrot squawking BS in our ear.

While gay and lesbian characters are very prevalent in reality television, representations of transgender people are all but nonexistent.

If Coryn is transgender, that would be the hottest thing ever! If Coryn is not, hey, at least she still has great arms and she beat up anyone that calls her a trannie.


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 28, 2005)

I heard that about coryn on another website, and if if it turns out to be false that sux people are calling her a man.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 28, 2005)

I would hope that the people spreading that around had some valid sources to that information before posting it all over the internet. She is a pretty girl she just needs a good eye brow wax!


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 28, 2005)

i hear ya shoe crazy! eyebrows can be a big factor in apperance, i think she needs to draw them in lighter and thinner, they look liek paint not hair...


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 18, 2005)

Can't quite recall how many eps have passed over here in Australia, perhaps 4-5, but it's not floating my boat as much as previous ones.

It's funny how Cassandra says she feels nothing like a 'sociopath' but can't stop wailing about her bloody hair when it gets cut off. Get a life girl. I don't have any sympathy for her, especially when she delights in being nasty to others.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 18, 2005)

we have series 4 showing now. i think it's 4- you know, the one with the chick with red hair?? well that's the series!!!  Unfortunately i couldn't resist and went and checked who the winner was before the end of the first screening of it here - whoops!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Oct 18, 2005)

I am getting so addicted to this show - Lisa drives me nuts though!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_I am getting so addicted to this show - Lisa drives me nuts though!_

 
Looks like she's driving everyone else nuts too. Ugh. Can't stand people like that. Or I mean, she can be like that, but perhaps just keep it to herself.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

last weeks shoot was amazing, every single girl had an awsome shot! among my favriots were nik, bre, and lisa...


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought Janice did a great job photographing the girls. She gave them the kind of direction that only a fellow model could. That shoot was my favorite so far this season.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 5, 2005)

So anyone have punts on who's going to win? Who are your faves? I missed this week's episode but saw who was eliminated.

Their limo is ace but the theme...it's a bit annoying. But yes, I liked Janice as directing photos too, she was great. The girls seemed to enjoy working with her too.


----------

